# Wax Or Can?



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

I bought ten lbs. med. sharp cheddar cheese today for 3.20 a lb. Which should I do, wax it or can it? I've done neither, so I'd love to hear some pros & cons about both methods to consider. 

I'm in no hurry to do anything with it, it'll keep for quite a while as is as long as I keep it in the frige and don't open it.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Here's what it looks like (purty ain't it?):


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

For me, it would be time to try waxing, with a big hunk like that their would be enough to experiment with.

I have canned and also dehydrated cheddar cheese. Of these two methods I'd say that, in my experience, dehydrated tastes better, is more convenient and would likely last longer. 

But, then, I'd dehydrate water if I could find an advantage to it.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Davarm said:


> For me, it would be time to try waxing, with a big hunk like that their would be enough to experiment with.
> 
> I have canned and also dehydrated cheddar cheese. Of these two methods I'd say that, in my experience, dehydrated tastes better, is more convenient and would likely last longer.
> 
> But, then, I'd dehydrate water if I could find an advantage to it.


Thank you.

So tell me more about dehydrated cheese:

1 How do you package and store it?

2 Do you rehydrate it before using? If so, how?

3 How do you dehydrate cheese? Is it difficult or tricky?

(I have two large (two different styles) Harvest Maid dehydraters, can do up to 20 lb jerky meat at a time).


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd like to see you wax it, just so I could see how its done! How long would that last?
I am imagining pouring a candle over the whole thing, that cant be right, can it?


----------



## thumper347 (Jun 21, 2012)

I wax all the cheese I get.

Doesn't take to long to do and I ate some of the cheese that Pi did on 12/09 last week. No problem with mold or drying out.

Just make sure you get cheese wax and melt it in a double boiler type thing and put on 5 or more layers of wax. 

I melt my wax in a 9x9 cake pan put in an electric skillet filled with water. Works really good and I can control the temp better.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

kyredneck said:


> Thank you.
> 
> So tell me more about dehydrated cheese:
> 
> ...


Dehydrating Cheddar is not difficult, you do have to be mindful of the fat that will separate out and blot it up with a paper towl as the cheese dries.

I let the block of cheese chill down in the fridge so it will stick together a little less while you're handling it.

Course grate and spread the chese on a fruit leather tray, try not to bunch it up or it may stick together.

Set your dehydrator on about 110 - 115, (much hotter and the shreds may melt together and be harder to manage) and start the cheese drying.

Check at regular intervals and blot any fats that seep out with a paper towel.

It is finished when the pieces are hard and dry.

I have vacuum sealed it in food saver bags but you usually have to double bag it to keep it from punching holes in the bags. Storing in canning jars works pretty well, if you are storing it long term, you can use an O2 absorber or a jar attachment for the Food Saver to vacuum seal it.

You do need to rehydrate it before using, just pour hot water over it and let it sit for a while. It will usually rehydrate into a mass but it will taste like cheddar. You can grind the dry shreds into a powder using a grain mill and use the powder like commercial cheese powder, its easier to make Mac n Cheese that way.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey Davarm, thanks. I'm not too interested in dehydrating the cheese, for one thing I don't like losing all that fat from it during the process, it's like taking away nutrients from it. I know I'm going to can at least some of it, I've kinda sorta got my eye out for some wax (in Lexington) when I'm over there, but like I said I'm in no hurry right now.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Thumper is correct. you cannot use paraffin (candle wax). You must use cheese wax. You can get that online. I was just reading up on it today ;-)


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Other waxed cheese thread: 

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/waxing-cheese-storage-12078/

Don't remember if I posted this in the other thread, but here's a how to on waxing cheese:






Have fun!


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

thumper347 said:


> I wax all the cheese I get.
> 
> Doesn't take to long to do and I ate some of the cheese that Pi did on 12/09 last week. No problem with mold or drying out.
> 
> ...





Startingout-Blair said:


> Thumper is correct. you cannot use paraffin (candle wax). You must use cheese wax. You can get that online. I was just reading up on it today ;-)


My concern with waxing it is I'm not sure if I've got a cool enough spot outside the fridge to store it.

Dumb question, take a look at the photo post #2; what does waxing do that the package this cheese is already in doesn't do? What's the difference between sealing the cheese up in wax, or in plastic wrap?


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I definitely don't claim to be an expert or a scientist, but I believe the wax does not allow air and contaminants to enter the cheese, whereas, plastic does breathe and allow air inside. Cheddar dipped in wax is used to create the sharpness flavor. The longer it sits, the sharper it gets. I kist read a couple days ago about a gentleman that found some cheese he had overlooked for over 30 years. It was still sealed in wax and still good. From what I understand, he is selling 10 ozs for $10. Now that is good preservation! Lol


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Well, I got a roundtooit today and canned the whole ten pound block of cheddar. I'll have to try waxing next time around. Followed one of BexarPrepper's videos:






....worked like a charm, no surprises, she did a good job.

I've taken better pics though. Fermented tomato pepper relish also that I made last night.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ya know I really should just can up a bunch of cheese myself. I have been looking at the pre canned stuff and have thus far been prohibited by cost. But we will miss cheese the most around here everyone on the house is a cheese fanatic. I really nned to make that a next priority as I am also lacking in stored fats and it will kill two major birds with one stone.


----------

